# 2003 Outback 21 Rs



## walton3434 (Mar 3, 2010)

2003 Outback 21rs good condition, from clean non smoking family. Fair to good condition new tires, outside stove and shower $6500.00 Located in Va. 540-290-1094 for more details.


----------

